# Celebrity wearing Eleven O Twelve



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

Exciting!


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Well done, that's the best kind of advertising you can get!! Did you send him the t-shirt or has he bought it from you?


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Lucky You.

Great


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Congratulations. What great promotion for you.


----------

